# Man hospitalized after bluegill lodges in throat



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Man hospitalized after bluegill lodges in throat 

MACOMB,Ill. (AP) -- A fisherman was hospitalized with damage to his esophagus after a bluegill became lodged in his throat. 

http://www.qconline.com/archives/qco/stories.cgi?id=157468


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Classic. There seem to be a lot of unusual people out there. I know that most people tend to cook or at least kill their fish before eating them.


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

I bet putting live, just caught fish in your mouth is a good way to get sick (besides the possability of it wiggling down your throat and getting stuck)!


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I'll swallow the occasional Goldfish after a few too many cold ones, but who would ever try to eat a bluegill... That's insane....


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Could you feel the Goldfish swimming in your belly for a bit


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

No you really can feel anything. One time I ate 10 of them on a bet, that time my stomach felt a bit unsettled. I'm sure they carry all kinds of diseases, I dont think I'll be swallowing many more.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

If he'd already eaten it, would it count toward his limit ?


----------

